

Out of 17,820 people, only 2 met all 7 healthy heart factors - edw519
http://www.latimes.com/health/la-he-prevention-20101115,0,987463.story

======
powera
Well, with their diet requirements that's not really a huge surprise. They
seem ridiculously overconstrained.

"The ideal diet requires meeting four of five key components based on a
2,000-calories-a-day meal plan: 4 1/2 cups of fruits and vegetables a day; two
or more 3.5-ounce servings of fish (preferably oily fish) a day; fewer than
450 calories a week of sugar-sweetened beverages; three or more 1-ounce
servings a day of whole grains; and less than 1,500 mg of sodium a day."

------
Mithrandir
Exercise, hackers! Exercise!

We must all exercise!

